# Intense CO2 By Naito Precision



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I have never seen this product shared or posted in this section so I thought I would start a thread of this regulator.

I am an avid fan of building my own dual stage regulator. But, this time I wanted something smaller for my 2g. I also want an exposed Co2 tank and reg. So, I decided to go for DIY. But, this thing is a pain and often fluctuates. I have to clean a nano diffuser every 3 days of co2 gunk.

I decided to get an Intense CO2 brand without solenoid on e__b a Y. I also bought an adapter separately. The Solenoid version was not available during this purchased. I got this about fifty bucks cheaper (maybe more) than a domestic seller.

The first time I saw this regulator I was surprised how small it was than shown on photos. But, the size was just perfect for my setup. Very solid quality and well built regulator.

I will post update once the adapter arrives and running.

Here are the photos while unboxing this product.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice looking regulator! 
I had to look up HKSAR..


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, how much?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice score. I thought about buying one of those since they're a really great deal on the e bay but I don't know why they don't offer the version with solenoid. Deal breaker without it for me at least. Makes you wonder why the domestic seller charges more than double for the exact same thing!


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

They use 220V and use different plug in HK


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

[Deleted]

Nvm, that is the same regulator that GLA sells. 

I'd be curious to know how much you landed it for...I'm on the market for another nano CO2 set up.

I got my setup with a solenoid for roughly $150. I see one on the same site you got yours at ~$60 sans solenoid....interesting!

...I'm just not sure about running CO2 without a solenoid...


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

thinBear said:


> They use 220V and use different plug in HK


Yeah but some of these solenoids say 110/220 meaning they run off both. If that's the case they could just include a plug adapter much like they do for the paintball fitting. Either way the fact that a near identical version that does work here in the US is being sold indicates that OEM version should be available.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

StrungOut said:


> Nice, how much?


It's like $53 shipped from HK.



prighello said:


> Nice score. I thought about buying one of those since they're a really great deal on the e bay but I don't know why they don't offer the version with solenoid. Deal breaker without it for me at least. Makes you wonder why the domestic seller charges more than double for the exact same thing!


There was a solenoid version from the same seller I saw early last year but I think they are out of stock. I did not ask.



STS_1OO said:


> [Deleted]
> 
> Nvm, that is the same regulator that GLA sells.
> 
> ...


Without solenoid it would run 24 hrs at 1 bps. Occasionally, I would just turn off manually to save co2. It cost $6 to refill a 24 oz near my place.



STS_1OO said:


> [Deleted]I'd be curious to know how much you landed it for...I'm on the market for another nano CO2 set up.


I got it for $53 shipped plus an $18 for adapter shipped. Each from different seller. 

This regulator is made in Korea and assembled in HK. Great quality regulator.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ That is an amazing score! 

I remember drooling over the GLA one because it gave you three options. The price was a bit steep though but for 53 ship, that actually pretty good.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

It's a good deal for a quality, Made in Korea regulator.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Herns I'm no pro with these setups, but could you add a solenoid to this setup for cheap?

Trying to find a way to avoid having to spend another buck fifty with GLA. Lol


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I don't think you can add solenoid to this assembly.

Sent using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

You can add a solenoid, but that all depends on if this thing regulates the pressure which I'm pretty sure it does since needle valves needed for the degree of co2 adjustment we need wouldn't work at 800 psi. I don't see a knob on it so the output pressure is most likely fixed, probably in the 20-50 psi range. To run a solenoid you'd have to run it inline. I'd recommend the clippard mouse solenoid (non manifold version) and get two 10-32x1/4" tube od push in fittings (you could go with barbs but I like push in fittings better and they're rated for 100+ psi). screw in the fittings to both sides of the solenoid and you can now run a solenoid inline.

Edit
if this is indeed the same intense regulator then it does have a fixed working pressure (http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html)


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

STS_1OO said:


> Herns I'm no pro with these setups, but could you add a solenoid to this setup for cheap?
> 
> Trying to find a way to avoid having to spend another buck fifty with GLA. Lol


Better to get the solenoid version of this model. It would be easy and you'll save yourself from troubles assembling the part.

Ask the seller on e ba Y if stocks are coming.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

*Adapter Update*

So, after 17 days, the adapter arrived from HongKong.
These pieces are great quality. Well packed in a thick plastic bags. 
Very happy with this purchased. Can't wait for the weekend to fill the paintball tank. Will post update.

Here are the photos with the regulator.


----------



## occii (Jan 8, 2014)

Updates?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

*Up and Running*



occii said:


> Updates?


Got the tank filled today, 24 oz for six bucks. I just realized there was no manual included so I was on my own.

The adapter and the regulator thread was leaking co2 furiously. I have to disassemble and redo the teflon tape carefully and wrap generous amount on the thread. Then everything was good except the thread between the regulator and the blue color adapter. The leak wont stop . It took more than 3 hours to solved the leakage, on and off from the paintball tank. I finally figure out the regulator must fully closed so it comes in contact with the regulator.To do this, I have removed some teflon.

I would definitely buy another one for my next smaller size tank.













Cant get a good shot. Too close.













Use good turns of yellow teflon tape in this area and must close tight. The adaptor must come in contact with the regulator otherwise CO2 will leak.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's the exact same thing gla is selling for 119 bucks.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> That's the exact same thing gla is selling for 119 bucks.


:eek5:


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

so this guy is for Paintball only?

This would look super clean on a regular 5#


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

You can use paintball regulators on regular cga 320 tanks. Just takes 2 fittings and a cga 320 inlet.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Down_Shift said:


> so this guy is for Paintball only?
> 
> This would look super clean on a regular 5#



This reg was designed for paintball tank use only. 

Another thing I love with this reg is the simple neat look that blends perfectly with paintball cylinders.



Sent using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I just saw on fleabay and just realize price are going up. Seems a surge of demands since I post this? LOL!

Reg previous price $53 shipped. Now $55.68. Other seller $118.
Adapter prev price $18 shipped. Now $22.88.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

herns said:


> I just saw on fleabay and just realize price are going up. Seems a surge of demands since I post this? LOL!
> 
> Reg previous price $53 shipped. Now $55.68. Other seller $118.
> Adapter prev price $18 shipped. Now $22.88.


LOL, the other seller is smoking at $118 might as well go GLA. Greed knows no bounds.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I apologize. That price includes a bundle from the seller.
Im sorry.

item no. 130796984023


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice unit. Do you plan to run the reg 24/7 or are you going with an inline solenoid?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

exv152 said:


> Nice unit. Do you plan to run the reg 24/7 or are you going with an inline solenoid?



I have wasted lots of co2 during installation leaks. so, I'll let it run 24/7 to empty the tank quickly. Once I have the refill, I would turn on and off manually.

I really like this reg and the price. Im thinking of getting another set before the price shoots up. Lol!

Sent using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for posting.

question, does the regulator host a standard 3/8" thread for the needle valve ? Wondering if we can just add any solenoid with a 3/8" close adapter...


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

acitydweller said:


> thanks for posting.
> 
> question, does the regulator host a standard 3/8" thread for the needle valve ? Wondering if we can just add any solenoid with a 3/8" close adapter...


 
I see what you mean. I can check that size for you.

Assuming the size is 3/8", then a 3/8" reducer to 1/8" fitting to solenoid?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

herns said:


> I see what you mean. I can check that size for you.
> 
> Assuming the size is 3/8", then a 3/8" reducer to 1/8" fitting to solenoid?


Please do, I'd be interested in knowing too.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

actually it should be 1/8" as the standard npt fitting. sorry been juggling pvc pipe fittings, hoses and other projects lately to have confused it.

I'm thinking if we can just plug in an equivalent low voltage solenoid, it would make a seriously compelling setup for a paintball setup. My guess is it is using a standard size but it would be great if you could confirm. sorry to add more work for you after just having set this up so recently.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

herns said:


> I have wasted lots of co2 during installation leaks. so, I'll let it run 24/7 to empty the tank quickly. Once I have the refill, I would turn on and off manually.
> 
> I really like this reg and the price. Im thinking of getting another set before the price shoots up. Lol!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk Pro


I think u need a permaseal, I did woth my v3


----------

